# I Hate my apprenticeship - Law



## Legal Fool (6 Jan 2009)

Hi just wondering if anyone might be in the same postion as me. I'm in the middle of my training contract (after spending years doing a law degree, fe1s getting experience etc) and i absolutely hate it! 

I completed ppc1 in April 08 but i still have a year and a half left in the office and i dont think that i can finish my training contract.

I find the work so boring and mind-numbing, i dont have alot of contact with others and i feel like im just lost in the Corporate World!

I'm considering leaving to do primary school teaching. I'd love any feedback on anyone who might have upsticks and changed jobs---preferably with a happy result!!!


----------



## Mr. C.J.H. (6 Jan 2009)

I personally know of two newly qualified solicitors who left practice to become primary school teachers and both of whom are delighted with the career change. One was from a smaller rural firm and the other from a large Dublin commercial firm. Both had their reasons (probably similar to yours) and now thoroughly enjoy what they do and the work-life balance. 

Try get some subbing experience in a classroom and if you still think it is really for you, well then go for it, there is absolutely no point in continuing to do something you dislike and which is itself becoming harder and harder to succeed at.


----------



## Legal Fool (6 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that C.J.H. I have been speaking to a few teachers about getting some subbing experience alright just to make sure I like it. I'm hoping to maybe try that before i take the plunge!

Did your friends do the Diploma Course in Mary I/St. Pats or the Hibernia Course out of interest?


----------



## Mr. C.J.H. (6 Jan 2009)

One did Hibernia and as far as I know the other went back to one of the traditional teacher training colleges, although I don't know which one. 

I don't blame you for wanting to give up the law, I was on your PPC1 course and whilst I still would like to practise, it is becoming harder and harder to secure jobs, I'd said that I along with many of my colleagues will be out on our ears once we qualify. Anyway, best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Optimist (6 Jan 2009)

Be very careful and do your research first - there are going to be MANY teachers looking for work next year thanks to Batt O'Keefe.... I know of a couple of fully qualified teachers who can only get temporary/maternity work. Still, being happy is more important than being employed!


----------



## Legal Fool (6 Jan 2009)

I hear what your saying Optimist to be honest tho i think jobs are going to be fairly scarce in Law once i qualify too! Am thinking with the economic downturn that noone will be able to afford to go out and they will just stay in and have babies---hence numbers in schools will rise and more teachers will be needed!
Am i completely kidding myself??
Better to be happy tho ur right!


----------



## Incamera (6 Jan 2009)

I think a lot of trainees are in the same position as you, Legal Fool, I know I am. 

I do reason though that trainees are given difficult, tedious and annoying files. Perhaps things are not as as bad when qualified, as you get more experienced. Job satisfaction is crucial though, if you don't think you could ever like it and you know you'd like something else, then go for it.

I wouldn't put too much hope in becoming a teacher, very hard to get permanent jobs in teaching either at the minute, afaik.


----------



## Yorrick (7 Jan 2009)

This is a matter which youn will have to give very serious consideration. Maybe its a situation where even though you like the law field you went into the wrong area. While Commerrcial Law is more lucrative perhaps if you could move into Criminal Law, District Court practice etc you would find it more fulfilling. 
I have often found when undergoing training that I "hit a wall" where I am wondering what the hell I am doing this for. It might be that the "New Year New Beginnings Blues" is kicking in. I recommend to stay with it. Get stuck in and before you know it you will be qualified. Then consider your options.


----------



## brenda24 (7 Jan 2009)

I agree with Yorrick. You might as well see iyour apprenticeship through having invested so much time and effort in it so far. You're in a much stronger position with a professional qualification than as a person who has quit half way through and has nothing to show for their efforts. Teaching is becoming a lot less attractive as a career with the cutbacks in the educational system and with the huge surplus of teachers as a result of the Hibernian and other online programmes available. I know two teachers personally both with several years experience who are unable to secure permanent jobs. I think completing a given career path, even if it's one that you realise you're unsuited too shows tenacity of spirit and perseverence, qualities that will be looked favourably upon when you attend job interviews for an alternative career path. I am due to complete PPC II in April also and am less than optimistic about my job prospects to say the least. However I don't think quitting at this stage is the answer and would advise against making any rash decisions.


----------



## theengineer (7 Jan 2009)

hi
You are almost there, 
you have a law degree
you did your 8 fe1's
you have a training solcitor
shortly you will be a solictor
Then and only then consider a career move because if you train to be a solictor it will be good on your cv, 

I perfectly understand you find the work boaring, but do finish it out. 
Teaching is very tough, if you are a solictor it may help get you a job in some legal field you will enjoy.


----------



## Hippykitten (15 Jan 2009)

Hi L/Fool. I faced a similar dilemma a few years back. When I finished a law degree and masters I decided to take the diploma in primary education and have never looked back. 

I am inclined to agree with theengineers advice. Finish your apprenticeship-you have gone so far. Try to get some teaching experience. If you succeed with your application prepare for a very tough diploma (I found it more challenging than my legal studies) 

P.S I know the job situation in teaching looks bleak at the moment but I would not let that put me off.           

All the best!


----------

